# Black screen during fast forward



## burgertoys (Mar 12, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone else is experiencing this. While watching TIVO recordings, when I fast forward, after a few seconds, the screen goes black so I have hit play to see where I am at in the commercials. The program plays fine but obviously I usually need to fast forward some more to get to the place in the program I want to restart watching. It doesn't happen every time, but 80% of the time. I never had this on previous TIVO's just the premiere xl. Any thoughts?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Is this with HDMI? If so try a diferent HDMI cable. A wonky HDMI cable can cause all sorts of issues.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Have you tried the skip ahead 30 seconds instead of fast-forward?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It shouldn't matter. You still should not get a black screen during either. If it loses the handshake over HDMi it is one reason you will get a black screen.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> It shouldn't matter. You still should not get a black screen during either. If it loses the handshake over HDMi it is one reason you will get a black screen.


I'm just curious to know if he gets the same behavior with the skip instead of FF.


----------



## burgertoys (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. I will give both a try and let you know.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

burgertoys said:


> I am wondering if anyone else is experiencing this. While watching TIVO recordings, when I fast forward, after a few seconds, the screen goes black so I have hit play to see where I am at in the commercials. The program plays fine but obviously I usually need to fast forward some more to get to the place in the program I want to restart watching. It doesn't happen every time, but 80% of the time. I never had this on previous TIVO's just the premiere xl. Any thoughts?


This happened to me about 80% of the time (when using FF or 30 second skip) right after I received the 14.4 update. Then a few weeks later, it decreased in frequency to about only 10% of the time.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

This just started happening to me last night during the ESPYs. I never had it happen before. Gonna try swapping my HDMI tonight.


----------



## kap0w (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm having the same problem. It only happens sometimes. It's only under fast forwarding and I kinda doubt it is the HDMI cable. I don't know, but it just seems that when you fast forward, you're asking for info to be streamed off the hard drive at a faster rate (maybe not - just speculating) and if maybe something is going, I'm wondering if that could have something to do with it. Just keep me posted - if someone comes up with a fix or diagnosis, I'd like to know!


----------



## deltaugif (Apr 14, 2013)

I know what the problem is, at least with mine, I just don't know what the solution is. I've had my TiVo HD XL for years with no problem. Then Cox Cable decided to change the way they broad cast some of there HD media, and I needed a new external tuner in addition to the cable card I was already using. As soon as I plugged the external tuner into the USB port, I started running into this problem. You can fast forward for a few seconds, and then the screen goes black. You have to hit the play button again to be able to see the screen and then hit fast forward until you get past the commercials. It's driving me crazy. It's almost as if you are running out a buffer, but it doesn't make sense since the show has already been recorded. I don't understand why an external tuner would effect recorded shows unless it maybe uses a lot of CPU time and when you fast forward, the TiVo just can't handle it. If anybody knows of a solution, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

deltaugif said:


> I know what the problem is, at least with mine, I just don't know what the solution is. I've had my TiVo HD XL for years with no problem. Then Cox Cable decided to change the way they broad cast some of there HD media, and I needed a new external tuner in addition to the cable card I was already using. As soon as I plugged the external tuner into the USB port, I started running into this problem. You can fast forward for a few seconds, and then the screen goes black. You have to hit the play button again to be able to see the screen and then hit fast forward until you get past the commercials. It's driving me crazy. It's almost as if you are running out a buffer, but it doesn't make sense since the show has already been recorded. I don't understand why an external tuner would effect recorded shows unless it maybe uses a lot of CPU time and when you fast forward, the TiVo just can't handle it. If anybody knows of a solution, please let me know. Thanks


It isn't the Tuning adapter causing this. I have 3 Tivos all with Tuning adapters from Cox for several years now.

1 Series 3, and 3 premiers have all had Tuning Adapters connected and none of them have experienced black screen while fast forwarding.

It is coincidence but the TA is not the cause of it.


----------



## deltaugif (Apr 14, 2013)

Tico said:


> It isn't the Tuning adapter causing this. I have 3 Tivos all with Tuning adapters from Cox for several years now.
> 
> 1 Series 3, and 3 premiers have all had Tuning Adapters connected and none of them have experienced black screen while fast forwarding.
> 
> It is coincidence but the TA is not the cause of it.


I still believe it is the external tuner. This is a brand new type of tuner that Cox just introduced in my coverage area, so previous experience with external tuners would not necessarily reflect how this one will perform. Cox wanted to increase their bandwidth and the number of channels they can provide by increasing the compression algorithms they use. It seems logical that this would necessitate an increase in processing demand, although I would think this should all be handled by the tuner. Why it affects my TiVo, I have no idea, but I have had the TiVo for several years with no problems, and the moment I plugged in the new external tuner I started running into this problem.


----------



## deltaugif (Apr 14, 2013)

I found a solution, at least for my system. I noticed when I was fast forwarding the TiVo, when I hit commercials the resolution on the front of the TiVo was flipping back and forth. I decided to go into settings and change from "Native" to "1080i Fixed". Went back and tested it, no more problem. I was concerned that by fixing it to a certain resolution, it my effect the way different programs or commercials that are broadcast at different resolutions might appear, but I've had it this way for at least a month now and I can't tell any difference other than the problem with the screen going black during fast forwarding has disappeared. Hopes this helps.


----------



## yaretiree (Jun 30, 2007)

deltaugif,
Thanks!!! I wasn't sure whether this problem was with my receiver or TV (it was neither!). I've a PremierXL that exhibited the same fast forward problem. I changed the Video setting to 1080i (which was the "Keep automatic settings" recommendation). Problem disappeared - after I wasted hours in search of the problem elsewhere :-(

I wished I'd looked here first.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

New Edge with same black screen problem on fast forward. As suggested, I changeD the resolution to 1080p and the problem went away. But why would I want to do that and give up my 4K resolution that I have paid dearly for with my TV, my receiver and my TiVo? I went back to the auto setting and the problem came back. What’s the solution? Come on Tivo! Step up.


----------



## KDPearson (Dec 14, 2019)

I was having same or similar problem. For me the solution was turning High Dynamic Range from on to off. Solved problem instantly.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

KDPearson said:


> I was having same or similar problem. For me the solution was turning High Dynamic Range from on to off. Solved problem instantly.


Why would I want to disable such an important feature?

I did try it and it did solve the black out issue. But this not the answer.


----------



## KDPearson (Dec 14, 2019)

ehardman said:


> Why would I want to disable such an important feature?
> 
> I did try it and it did solve the black out issue. But this not the answer.


I understand. If it helps, for me the problem started after a recent update to software. So I'm hoping that when another update occurs, then I can turn HDR back on. Good Luck.


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

This problem has been a minor issue with our Tivo Edge for several months, then 2-4 days ago it got worst. Hit the skip button, fast forward, rewind, I get the black screen for a much longer period of time. It makes it much harder to navigate a recording or the buffer (it happens there too). I wish I had found this thread before a called Tivo. 

Over the last couple of days during calls that lasted for hours, they put Me through the hoops. Restarts, changing HDMI cables, putting the HDMI into a different port on the TV. None of these fixed the problem. They did have me turn off HDR and the problem vanished. The CSR started to close out the call and I said whoa. The picture got worse and was unacceptable. I asked the CSR “are you telling me my Edge no longer supports HDR? That isn’t what I paid for or what I was promised.”

They even had me take the Edge to our HD TV in the bedroom (the Edge is normally connected to our 4K LG in the living room). It did work there In HD. Doesn’t work in 4K but works in HD. The problem is the Edge is not properly supporting 4K now.

It became clear to me that everything they had me do was to put the blame elsewhere, anywhere but with the Edge. They even had me go into diagnostics and the CSR said the SNR (signal to noise ratio which is 41 dB) is to high. It needs to be 29-35 and that’s the problem with your cable company. With that she closed out the call. SNR is an audio measurement, I believe. Why would that effect video?

Why couldn’t the CSR say we’ve got a software issue and it’s being worked on? Probably because they aren’t. Does anyone think they’ll fix this? Does anyone have a number to get a human being higher up? How do I tell when I last got an update?

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

Just to better describe what is happening on my Edge. It doesn’t matter whether I’m back in the buffer or in a recording.

I typically hit the skip button 8 times (4 minutes) and the screen goes blank. Maybe halfway or more, the picture comes back. If I skip another 30 seconds, black again for the entire skip. If I do the back skip (8 seconds I think), black screen again. Fast forward or Rewind, black screen for an amount of time, then the picture comes back. I just hit the rewind button, blank screen, and picture returns. It’s still rewinding and I hit play. Screen goes black for a moment and then picture is returned. So even when the picture comes back, hitting play makes it go black again.

This sucks.


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

Well this is interesting. Today, around 11am, cst, I was watching a recording. The black screen problem was alive and kicking. I stopped watching when the cleaning ladies arrived. After they left, I resumed watching at about 1pm. The black screen problem is totally gone. Not just a little gone, it’s all gone.

A couple of days ago, I got one of those “tell us how we did” emails concerning my tech call to Tivo. I gave them the lowest grade across the board that I could. I also wrote a novella in the comments section. I wonder if someone read that and actually caused a fix to happen. More likely, the fix was already in the pipeline and it just got installed.

Which make me wonder, do they install updates in the middle of the day? I was in front of the Tivo a lot while the cleaning ladies were here. I did not see a reboot. I suppose it could have happened, but I doubt it. Can an update take place without a reboot?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

jangell2 said:


> Well this is interesting. Today, around 11am, cst, I was watching a recording. The black screen problem was alive and kicking. I stopped watching when the cleaning ladies arrived. After they left, I resumed watching at about 1pm. The black screen problem is totally gone. Not just a little gone, it's all gone.
> 
> A couple of days ago, I got one of those "tell us how we did" emails concerning my tech call to Tivo. I gave them the lowest grade across the board that I could. I also wrote a novella in the comments section. I wonder if someone read that and actually caused a fix to happen. More likely, the fix was already in the pipeline and it just got installed.
> 
> Which make me wonder, do they install updates in the middle of the day? I was in front of the Tivo a lot while the cleaning ladies were here. I did not see a reboot. I suppose it could have happened, but I doubt it. Can an update take place without a reboot?


Updates don't generally install without a reboot, no. What's your version from System Information?


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

lhvetinari said:


> Updates don't generally install without a reboot, no. What's your version from System Information?


It is 21.10.1.v8-USM-12-D6F

However, the black screen is back. We went off to do some steaming with AppleTV. Just came back to Tivo at 7:20 cst and the black screen is back in all it's glory. This really sucks.


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

I tried changing the Dolby Audio setting to PCM only and that fixed the problem. Why should an audio setting fix a video problem?


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

I too have this problem since buying the Edge six weeks ago. I just got off the phone with tech support. No help whatsoever other than to suggest downgrading the resolution. However, they told me it is known issue and that a fix is in the works. Right...


----------



## LeeG (Jun 19, 2002)

I have an edge with the same issue. Straight to black if I try to scrub forward or back. If I turn off HDR, scrubbing works again, but the video looks terrible- oversaturated and red tinted. 

Next I tried switching the audio to PCM- and that fixed the problem as well. I am also unsure why an audio fix affects video playback. 

My settings are:
Dolby Audio: PCM only
Video Res: Auto
HDR: Auto

My processor is showing Dolby Surround, and the sound for TV seems to use the surrounds. I stream through my ATV 4K for streaming apps, so this works as an interim step for me. I would prefer to be able to turn Dolby Audio sound on though. 

hopefully we’ll see a software fix but who knows.


----------



## CBEE17 (Dec 20, 2020)

My old Tivo worked fine, but when recently buying the Tivo Edge, I ran into the problem of the screen going black on my Vizio TV during Fast Forward and a temporary message on my screen that the HDMI port didn't detect a signal. I put up with it for a month but my Vizio TV died. I bought a new Insignia 4K TV yesterday and on that TV, the picture froze during fast forward. I returned that tv to Best Buy and bought a Samsung today. On the Samsung, I get a temporary black screen. Time for TIVO to do something about this.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

Tivo has been aware of this issue for a very long time. They either can’t or won’t fix it. Frustrating.


----------



## rvsurf (May 27, 2005)

I have the same TiVo Edge issue and thought it was the new Denon receiver I installed which replaced my Older Yamaha avr. I set HDR off on the Edge and as everyone has verified that’s it. Note the new Denon avr passages 4K HDR thru to my 4K Samsung tv and the old Yamaha did not.
None of my other streaming devices (TiVo stream 4K, Amazon fire 4K, Blu-ray player, etc.) have this issue.
Until TiVo fixes this, I will turn HDR off only when watching content I maybe using fast forward and reverse with.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

ehardman said:


> I too have this problem since buying the Edge six weeks ago. I just got off the phone with tech support. No help whatsoever other than to suggest downgrading the resolution. However, they told me it is known issue and that a fix is in the works. Right...


Your post was a year ago. A year ago they knew it was an issue yet they put me through weeks of hoops only to tell me...."it's a known issue and we are working on it". Nice.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

ckelly33 said:


> Your post was a year ago. A year ago they knew it was an issue yet they put me through weeks of hoops only to tell me...."it's a known issue and we are working on it". Nice.


Still have the problem. TiVo just doesn't care any longer. Had TiVo since ver 1 in 1999. This will be my last.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Why does the Edge have this issue when the Bolt is fine with FF/REW in HDR?


----------



## Trooper_TRD (Dec 6, 2017)

Guess I should send my edge back now. This is ridiculous


----------



## dcpoppy (Apr 17, 2004)

I’m back! Finally dropped DirecTV and have my first TiVo since the HR10-250 DirecTiVo. So excited to have a TiVo again after years of DirecTV’s knock off boxes.

Disappointed that my brand new Edge was blanking out on skips. I don’t really want to turn off surround sound (although I like getting the TiVo sounds back) and I certainly don’t want to turn off HDR. Might just lock in 1080p for now since the Edge can’t support ATSC 3.0 anyway and I’m not using streaming services on it.

But TiVo needs to figure this one out. Watching this thread for an indication that their engineers fix this in a future update.

Edit to add: forcing 1080 resolution did not solve the problem for me, so for now I’m back to 4K automatic and turned off HDR.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dcpoppy said:


> I'm back! Finally dropped DirecTV and have my first TiVo since the HR10-250 DirecTiVo. So excited to have a TiVo again after years of DirecTV's knock off boxes.
> 
> Disappointed that my brand new Edge was blanking out on skips. I don't really want to turn off surround sound (although I like getting the TiVo sounds back) and I certainly don't want to turn off HDR. Might just lock in 1080p for now since the Edge can't support ATSC 3.0 anyway and I'm not using streaming services on it.
> 
> But TiVo needs to figure this one out. Watching this thread for an indication that their engineers fix this in a future update.


It still seems weird that my Bolts and Roamios do not have this problem. Yet the Edge does?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

On the same TV?

Running the same Resolution?

-KP


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't have the Edge. But my Bolts have been in use with multiple UHD TVs over the last six years. Whether 1080P or 2160P they don't have the issue. And if the Bolts don't have the issue, what changed to cause the Edge to have the issue?


----------



## Steve OGara (11 mo ago)

burgertoys said:


> I am wondering if anyone else is experiencing this. While watching TIVO recordings, when I fast forward, after a few seconds, the screen goes black so I have hit play to see where I am at in the commercials. The program plays fine but obviously I usually need to fast forward some more to get to the place in the program I want to restart watching. It doesn't happen every time, but 80% of the time. I never had this on previous TIVO's just the premiere xl. Any thoughts?


I purchased a new Tivo Edge about 4 months ago (November 2021). I am also experiencing this issue. About 90% of the time when I try to fast forward (I get a BLACK screen and can't see where I am in the show - thus, I have to hit play and wait for the screen to sync before I can see where I am). I have contacted TIVO technical support (and they had me turn off multiple settings in the TIVO device (this should not need to be done, the product should work correctly out of the box). PS - I see that MULTIPLE other people are also having this issue and have been having this issue for years.

TIVO - are you actually doing anything to resolve this issue (or are just ignoring the issue and hoping that everyone will eventually ignore the PROBLEM with the TIVO edge (not functioning correctly).


----------



## DreamCatcherVA (11 mo ago)

Steve OGara said:


> I purchased a new Tivo Edge about 4 months ago (November 2021). I am also experiencing this issue. About 90% of the time when I try to fast forward (I get a BLACK screen and can't see where I am in the show - thus, I have to hit play and wait for the screen to sync before I can see where I am). I have contacted TIVO technical support (and they had me turn off multiple settings in the TIVO device (this should not need to be done, the product should work correctly out of the box). PS - I see that MULTIPLE other people are also having this issue and have been having this issue for years.
> 
> TIVO - are you actually doing anything to resolve this issue (or are just ignoring the issue and hoping that everyone will eventually ignore the PROBLEM with the TIVO edge (not functioning correctly).


 My setup includes a tivo edge connected to a denon reciever. I initially changed Dolby to PCM as well but then I found setting the HDR to auto based on content solved the blank screen issue. No need to change Dolby to PCM or turn HDR entirely off..


----------



## Shellfish Samurai (8 mo ago)

New Edge - Upgrading from Premiere XL. - Having the same issue. 
No other receivers or anything involved. Comcast Cable Card. 
Software Version 21.11.1.v9-USM-12-D6F. 
Tried everything - Different resolutions, HDR on/off/auto
Multiple HDMI Cables - Long and Short, High Quality Cables, Etc. 

My Premiere XL is still running strong, this Edge is going back to Tivo.


----------



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

Still no solution?


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

OregonRider said:


> Still no solution?


Correct. Crazy, huh?


----------



## asony (25 d ago)

ckelly33 said:


> Correct. Crazy, huh?


 Brand new Edge. Happens. It never happened to me in all he years of owning TiVos (since 1998). I have had the original, series 1, series 3, bolt and now edge. Edge is the only one this happened with. SUCKS!!!!


----------



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

asony said:


> Brand new Edge. Happens. It never happened to me in all he years of owning TiVos (since 1998). I have had the original, series 1, series 3, bolt and now edge. Edge is the only one this happened with. SUCKS!!!!


Never happened on my Bolt. Just the Edge.


----------

